# Wife & husband totally naked



## Snooring (Mar 10, 2011)

Me and my wife decided to start sleeping naked since last 3 weeks. The first wek was hot since our body could not stand each other naked, so sex all the time. but now seems like our boddies have gotten used to each other. I do not feel the rush of blood anymore that the first week, it looks like is the same to my wife.

My question is, is sleeping totally naked a bad idea since our boddies will get used to each other and will reach apoint of no physical attraction? Anyone with such experience?


----------



## jezza (Jan 12, 2011)

I have slept naked ever since I was about 12 (except for when I was in training school etc!).
I believe it is the ONLY way to sleep - au nature.

I wish my wife slept naked (she always wears knickers and a long t-shirt)...if she did we might be initimate more than 6 x a year!

I think skin on skin contact is wonderful... Sure the novelty value will wear off a bit, but its still wow!
...from what I can remember :-(


----------



## SimplyAmorous (Nov 25, 2009)

Something NEW is always exciting at first, and the allure goes down some after a time, that is why we need to keep spicing things up on a consistent basis. Make some new memories. But sleeping in the buff, nahhhh I wouldn't give that up. 

Me & mine sleep this way as well, many times we fall asleep in each others arms or reach for each other in the middle of the night. This is less about "Hot" but more about "intimate comfort", feeling especially loved & wanting your spouse to feel this as well, I love caressing his stomach, spooning with him, him with me. 

It hasn't hindered me & my husbands attraction for each other , for the past 2 + years, our sex life has been pretty "happening", many times a week. At times we "purposely" arouse each other, both wanting the same thing, once you get into it, who would know the difference, the sparks are flying & it all ends in a glorious finish. 

If he came to bed with boxers on, I would likely be taking them off.


----------



## Snooring (Mar 10, 2011)

SimplyAmorous you made me laugh after this

"If he came to bed with boxers on, I would likely be taking them off."

I went to be with my boxer last night and she took it off lol


----------



## Kevan (Mar 28, 2011)

jezza said:



> I have slept naked ever since I was about 12 (except for when I was in training school etc!). I believe it is the ONLY way to sleep - au nature.
> 
> I wish my wife slept naked (she always wears knickers and a long t-shirt)...


I'll second this! I've slept naked since I first left home. Now I find it difficult to sleep with clothes on--seems like they're always getting twisted up.

My wife wears what yours does except for rare occasions. I know it's a deeply ingrained habit, and as much of a comfort for her as my nude habit is for me. But part of me feels a bit shut out by it. 

Snooring [OP] wrote:



> My question is, is sleeping totally naked a bad idea since our bodies will get used to each other and will reach a point of no physical attraction? Anyone with such experience?


That seems unlikely to me. It's a lot like wondering if your marriage is a failure because you don't always feel like you're on your honeymoon.


----------



## Halien (Feb 20, 2011)

I don't know about its effect fading over the years. My wife and I just sleep bare when we want to be close, but hey, we live in an older home in the north, and ... I'm not always up to my most presentable standards, as a guy... Still, we've done it for 25 years. What makes a difference is that she uses my shoulder as a pillow, and we like the bare skin.

Starting a few years ago, when we travel to stay with my wife's best friend, a former beauty queen, she makes a point of telling me to be careful, because she sleeps nude. Now THAT certainly seems to have a profound impact that doesn't fade ....


----------



## Runs like Dog (Feb 25, 2011)

Wife comes to bed in sweatpants socks t shirt and hoodie and burrows under two quilts
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## greenpearl (Sep 3, 2010)

My husband and I have been slept naked together ever since we got together!

Because we don't have children, in summer, we walk naked in the apartment too. 

It is such a wonderful thing. I love the fact we sleep naked together and walk around naked. 

It feels so great when two hot naked bodies fondling each other. I play with him, he plays with me, we create a lot of more opportunities playing with each other. 

And there is another benefit, we force ourselves to stay slim because we like to see our own sexy bodies! Call me vain, I don't mind!


----------



## MarriedWifeInLove (May 28, 2010)

Snooring said:


> Me and my wife decided to start sleeping naked since last 3 weeks. The first wek was hot since our body could not stand each other naked, so sex all the time. but now seems like our boddies have gotten used to each other. I do not feel the rush of blood anymore that the first week, it looks like is the same to my wife.
> 
> My question is, is sleeping totally naked a bad idea since our boddies will get used to each other and will reach apoint of no physical attraction? Anyone with such experience?


My husband and I have slept naked for years.

Then as we aged, naked some, then PJs some.

It hasn't made any real difference.

Though I will say, if he moves up against me while naked, I'm raring to go no matter what time it is.

Don't know if he feels the same - based on our sex life - I seriously doubt it.


----------



## choreplay (Aug 10, 2010)

_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## choreplay (Aug 10, 2010)

Just stopped in to add another vote to the "have slept naked basically my whole life and have a wife who wears the underwear + dishrag t-shirt to sleep every night - and it sucks/feels impersonal" tally.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Grayson (Oct 28, 2010)

I've slept naked since inwas around 18/19. The only exceptions being when I'm in a situation that it's not appropriate.

When we first got together, my wife would stay at my place frequently and sleep naked as well. When we moved in together/got married, sometimes she would, sometimes she wouldn't. Once our son was born, she started sleeping in some form of pajamas all the time. That lasted for years. Recently, she's begun to become comfortable sleeping topless again. Hopefully, the ability to be comfortable sleeping completely naked will follow, because there's something just wonderfully sensual about feeling flesh against flesh while drifting off to sleep.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## greenpearl (Sep 3, 2010)

Grayson said:


> I've slept naked since inwas around 18/19. The only exceptions being when I'm in a situation that it's not appropriate.
> 
> When we first got together, my wife would stay at my place frequently and sleep naked as well. When we moved in together/got married, sometimes she would, sometimes she wouldn't. Once our son was born, she started sleeping in some form of pajamas all the time. That lasted for years. Recently, she's begun to become comfortable sleeping topless again. Hopefully, the ability to be comfortable sleeping completely naked will follow, because there's something just wonderfully sensual about feeling flesh against flesh while drifting off to sleep.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


We usually fall asleep spooning, my husband usually gets hard and puts his big gun under my pu$$$(Not in, it's outside!), it is a lot of fun!


----------



## Grayson (Oct 28, 2010)

greenpearl said:


> We usually fall asleep spooning, my husband usually gets hard and puts his big gun under my pu$$$(Not in, it's outside!), it is a lot of fun!


Oh, definitely.

Been there. Done that. Bought the T-shirt.

But I don't wear the T-shirt to bed. :lol:


----------



## greenpearl (Sep 3, 2010)

Grayson said:


> Oh, definitely.
> 
> Been there. Done that. Bought the T-shirt.
> 
> But I don't wear the T-shirt to bed. :lol:


Please don't wear anything! 

Sleeping naked together is a lot more fun!

Seeing my husband's naked body and playing with his naked body gets me really excited. I view this foreplay even though we don't have sex. It is to get me ready for sex the next day and everyday!


----------



## Grayson (Oct 28, 2010)

greenpearl said:


> Please don't wear anything!
> 
> Sleeping naked together is a lot more fun!
> 
> Seeing my husband's naked body and playing with his naked body gets me really excited. I view this foreplay even though we don't have sex. It is to get me ready for sex the next day and everyday!


I hear ya.

I've slept that way so long that it's tough for me to sleep wearing anything. Went on a camping trip for the kiddo a few weeks ago, and took me a few hours to fall asleep, between all the nature surrounding us, and having to wear something to sleep in. :rofl:


----------

